# consiglio su masterizzatore dvd

## devas

Ciao a tutti,e buon anno  :Wink: 

Ho intenzione di prendere un masterizzatore dvd e di usarlo prevalentemento con gentoo...Chi mi consiglia qualche modello che non faccia le bizze con linux?

Inoltre,mi piacerebbe collegare il mio vecchio masterizzatore su un box esterno usb 2.0,potrebbero esserci problemi?

----------

## MyZelF

 *devas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho intenzione di prendere un masterizzatore dvd e di usarlo prevalentemento con gentoo...Chi mi consiglia qualche modello che non faccia le bizze con linux?
> 
> 

 

Io ho preso da un mesetto il più economico che ho trovato, un BTC DRW1004IM, e l'unico inconveniente riscontrato è che gli aggiornamenti del firmware vengono rilasciati solo per winzozz.

Più in generale, non penso che ci siano grossi problemi di compatibilità con questo tipo di periferiche.

 *devas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre,mi piacerebbe collegare il mio vecchio masterizzatore su un box esterno usb 2.0,potrebbero esserci problemi?

 

Non credo.

----------

## devas

grazie della risposta,il btc credo di averlo visto in un noto ipermercato della mia città e il prezzo è molto interessante...

----------

## Ginko

Personalmente ho preso un plextor 708uf esterno (usb2 + 1394) e funziona benissimo sotto Gentoo.

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io ho preso da un mesetto il più economico che ho trovato, un BTC DRW1004IM, e l'unico inconveniente riscontrato è che gli aggiornamenti del firmware vengono rilasciati solo per winzozz.

 

Che, per caso, é il BTC DVDRW 1004 che trovi su www.mediaworld.it ?

No, perché l'ho appena preso a scatola chiusa, non avendo trovato info a riguardo...

Nel caso, che software mi consigli ?

Coda

----------

## cataenry

Ginko, una domanda... lo usi su 1394 o su USB2.0? Perchè mi ero interessato anch'io a quel gioiellino, ma non ho la 2.0...  thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che, per caso, é il BTC DVDRW 1004 che trovi su www.mediaworld.it ?
> 
> 

 

Sì, è lui...  :Smile:  L'ho visto anche rimarchiato Magnex, in confezione identica.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel caso, che software mi consigli ?
> 
> 

 

Io uso k3b-0.10.3-r2

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sì, è lui...  L'ho visto anche rimarchiato Magnex, in confezione identica.

 

Uh, che figata  :Very Happy:   ! Ero gia' rassegnato a usarlo solo con win! 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Nel caso, che software mi consigli ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

eh, immaginavo... vabbeh, vada per k3b... tanto sul desktop con 80 giga potro' pure permettermele, quattro dipendenziucce in piu', no ?   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> eh, immaginavo... vabbeh, vada per k3b... tanto sul desktop con 80 giga potro' pure permettermele, quattro dipendenziucce in piu', no ?  
> 
> 

 

Beh, nulla ti vieta di masterizzare da riga di comando...  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Beh, nulla ti vieta di masterizzare da riga di comando... 

 

oddio, no, chiaro.... pero', sai com'e'.... pensando che sono 4,7 giga di dati... hai presente cercarli in giro per l'hd   :Very Happy:  ? C'era un bel programmino con gui in ncurses, credo sviluppato da morellik, sul sito gentoo.it. Pero' mi sa che é solo per masterizzare cd-rom.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Beh, nulla ti vieta di masterizzare da riga di comando...  
> 
> oddio, no, chiaro.... pero', sai com'e'.... pensando che sono 4,7 giga di dati... hai presente cercarli in giro per l'hd   ? C'era un bel programmino con gui in ncurses, credo sviluppato da morellik, sul sito gentoo.it. Pero' mi sa che é solo per masterizzare cd-rom.
> 
> Coda

 

evolvilo... non penso che morellik se l'abbia a male  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> evolvilo... non penso che morellik se l'abbia a male 

 

eh, a saperlo fare! L'unico linguaggio di programmazione che un minimo conosco é l'RPG per AS/400. Sto ancora studiando un po' di bash, giusto per cominciare, ma continuo a non afferrare il ciclo for    :Embarassed: 

Mi sa che se l'evolvessi... morellik potrebbe prenderla in due modi diversi:

1) cavolo, anche uno stra-niubbo come coda é riuscito a implementarlo: ho fatto il programma del secolo, quello che farà in modo che i winzozziani cambvieranno sistema operativo !  :Very Happy: 

2) cavolo, anche uno stra-niubbo come coda é riuscito a implementarlo: ho fatto il programma del secolo, quello che farà in modo che i winzozziani cambvieranno sistema operativo !   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## HexDEF6

Io ho un pioneer a06 doppio standard (dvd-r e dvd+r) fa i dvd-r a 4x e i dvd+r a 2.4x....

Funziona perfettamente sotto linux (sotto win non ho mai provato)...

Ciao!

----------

## Sparker

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che, per caso, é il BTC DVDRW 1004 che trovi su www.mediaworld.it ?
> 
> 

 

Come funziona? Visto il prezzo mi tenta molto, ma ho avuto una brutta esperienza con quella marca in passato...

(e questo mi porta a pensare che per il calcolo delle probabilità se ora compro un'altro apparecchio della stessa marca và benissimo, ma si sa, la sfiga ha 12 decimi...)

----------

## hardskinone

L'argomento "masterizzatore DVD economico" interessa anche me. Ho visto il modello in questione da mediaworld ma nel dubbio ho preferito non comprarlo.

Qui c'e' un 3d interessante:  http://forum.hwupgrade.it/showthread.php?s=869b417e949faf2e7695910b6a8f393f&threadid=592553

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come funziona? Visto il prezzo mi tenta molto, ma ho avuto una brutta esperienza con quella marca in passato...
> 
> 

 

Ho sentito di lamentele per la compatibilità con alcune marche di supporti vergini, ed in effetti secondo il sito BTC alcune versioni del firmware potrebbero dare questi problemi.

Non ho avuto incompatibilità in questo senso (nè con la versione del firmware originale nè con l'ultimo aggiornamento dal sito BTC... purtroppo ho dovuto installare winzozz solo per upgradarlo...  :Sad:  ). Per ora ho masterizzato tranquillamente alcuni DVD contenenti dati su supporti DVD+R (verbatim) e DVD+RW (maxell).

----------

## gnu-statix

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho sentito di lamentele per la compatibilità con alcune marche di supporti vergini, ed in effetti secondo il sito BTC alcune versioni del firmware potrebbero dare questi problemi.
> 
> 

 

Eh già... io con il mio NEC (pagato meno di zero) ho avuto una sacco di problemi di compatibilità con i dvd!!!! Ho dovuto aspettare alcune relase del firmware prima di poter utilizzare tutti i dvd che avevo comperato.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Come funziona? Visto il prezzo mi tenta molto, ma ho avuto una brutta esperienza con quella marca in passato...

 

ehmmm... non lo so   :Very Happy:  ! L'ho preso a scatola chiusa perché era da un po' che ne cercavo uno, e quando mi ha chiamato il mio hardwarista di fiducia (aka, il mio compagno di banco di elementari e medie  :Wink:  ) dicendomi che lo pigliava, gl'ho dato credito. Pero' ancora non m'e' arrivato... sai, le feste  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## devas

replico un pò in ritardo per dire che alla fine ho optato per un lite-on 811s messo dentro ad un box usb 2.0...sto provando a masterizzare il mio primo dvd in questo istante,speriamo bene  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Quanto hai speso? Ci fai sapere come si comporta? Grazie.

----------

